# Mosquito Vs Mogadore Reservoir



## Emason44 (May 31, 2017)

Hey guys, 

I just got more into fishing the past 2 years. I recently moved to Lakewood and have been fishing the metroparks (coe, rocky river, the harbor, etc.) this past year. I have made a few trips with my kayak down to mogadore reservoir last year and every trip brought decent numbers and size of LM. I have not fished Mosquito yet and it appears to be pretty popular. I was wondering if it is very kayak friendly, and how the LM, SM, crappie fishing is? Any suggestions out on the lake to try? I appreciate all the help; can't wait to start going every weekend!


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Mosquito has a lot of bass in it. It's hard to find the big ones but I've caught 30 to 40 bass in a day out there. At certain times of the year. All cookie cutters. As far as Kayak friendly I wouldn't do it. I have seen a few out there but that lake can get rough in a hurry not to mention there is no horsepower limitation. However, there is a "no wake" restriction which extends 300 feet from the shoreline. Also, north of the State Route 88 causeway, there is a 10 mile per hour speed limit for boaters. If you did I would go in at Pikie Bay which is in a cove that way you are protected. There are a good number of bass in that area as well as Pike.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

GetTheNet is right. Mosquito's main body is oriented north-south. North or south winds above 15mph can really move some water.


----------



## Gregg M (Nov 21, 2017)

Emason44 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just got more into fishing the past 2 years. I recently moved to Lakewood and have been fishing the metroparks (coe, rocky river, the harbor, etc.) this past year. I have made a few trips with my kayak down to mogadore reservoir last year and every trip brought decent numbers and size of LM. I have not fished Mosquito yet and it appears to be pretty popular. I was wondering if it is very kayak friendly, and how the LM, SM, crappie fishing is? Any suggestions out on the lake to try? I appreciate all the help; can't wait to start going every weekend!



I've taken my kayak on sqeeter. It depends on how comfortable you are with boats going by you. Unfortunately, some boats come a little to close sometimes. Like GetTheNet and joebertin mentioned you have to pay attention to the wind direction and speed. This is probably the most important factor fishing skeeter.


----------



## baldwisa (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.vindy.com/news/2017/oct/15/search-called-missing-kayaker-mosquito-lake-anothe/


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> A dozen safety agencies called off their search at 4 p.m. today for a man reported missing at 10:24 a.m. *near the middle of Mosquito Lake* when his canoe or kayak capsized.


You can easily fish Mosquito by kayak. You can fish the shallow, weedy areas from the state park ramp up to the island by the campground up to Jewell Bay and do real well on the walleye and crappie. if you want to fish the east side, load up and re-launch from the cemetery or Imagination Station ramps. Don't kayak across the lake from the west side.
Stay out the middle of the lake during high traffic times or the weekends. Use your common sense.
Saying don't kayak Mosquito due to boat traffic is like saying don't wade Mosquito cause the big boats will run you over. 
kayak1979 posted some awesome walleye pics from Mosquito from his kayak last year. Do a search on his posts. He may have deleted them when he quit the site last fall.



> I was wondering if it is very kayak friendly.


You have to know what you're getting into. Mogadore is electric only, with no development. It's peaceful and nice and quiet. Mosquito is a developed, unlimited horsepower reservoir. Keep your head on a swivel, stay out of the middle and you'll have the possibility to catch some nice fish that Moggy can't provide.


----------



## Emason44 (May 31, 2017)

Thanks guys! This is all great info. I think I will give it a shot here in the coming few weeks and see how it goes. I have never fished for walleye before; but have always heard its a blast so i will look into getting some gear for that. Definitely will also put an anchor on my kayak in case it gets pretty windy to try and help with it pushing me away. Can't wait to paddle out and throw a line in!


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Good spot to launch is the buoie line past pike bay north end have done well with crappie and eyes through that area in spring boats can't or should not blow by you fishing the buoie line


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

And I think the north end has a "speed limit" but not sure


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Andrew24 said:


> And I think the north end has a "speed limit" but not sure


Yes it does...15mph


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Used to catch monster crappie off the causeway. I remember one year we were throwing back 13inchers......Rich


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've seen some big crappie from that lake. It's on my list of places to try this year too. I won't do it in a kayak though. 

I would suggest that you try Ladue Reservoir. It has some walleye and is electric only. Also, Lake Milton has walleye and muskie and is much smaller and more kayak friendly than Mosquito. The west end of West Branch is also kayak friendly and has walleye and muskie. All these lakes are closer than Mosquito.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

At lake Milton you could launch at the ramp toward upriver and go all the way up to Berlin dam. A lot less boats than the main lake, I wouldn’t go across Milton in a kayak especially on a weekend it’s gets crazy at times, a lot of docks to fish on the north end.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

First off what type of kayak do you plan on using? All of these “ I wouldn’t do that in a kayak” responses are irritating since we don’t even know what type or kind of kayak he plans in using. If it’s a kayak built to be stable and handle waves, it will be fine and I know because I do it all the time in windy conditions. Not all kayaks are made by Sun Dolphin or sit in. Once I know what type of kayak, I can answer this question a little better .


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

laynhardwood said:


> First off what type of kayak do you plan on using? All of these “ I wouldn’t do that in a kayak” responses are irritating since we don’t even know what type or kind of kayak he plans in using. If it’s a kayak built to be stable and handle waves, it will be fine and I know because I do it all the time in windy conditions. Not all kayaks are made by Sun Dolphin or sit in. Once I know what type of kayak, I can answer this question a little better .


 My response wasn’t about his ability to handle the waves of any lake it was for his safety of not getting hit by a speeding boat, all the major lakes have that, any size/ type yak or canoe is hard to see if a big boat is flying down the lake, yeah certain times are fine to be out in the middle but weekends aren’t the time, I’ve seen boats at sunset and beyond flying down the lake at west branch and mosquito , they won’t see you in time .. strictly a safety issue answer..


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

snag said , it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

snag said:


> At lake Milton you could launch at the ramp toward upriver and go all the way up to Berlin dam. A lot less boats than the main lake, I wouldn’t go across Milton in a kayak especially on a weekend it’s gets crazy at times, a lot of docks to fish on the north end.


My response wasn’t aimed at you specifically. I understand what you are saying about watching out for careless boaters and that goes for any body of water not just Mosquito. If someone chooses to operate a watercraft during lowlight conditions without navigation lights that is a mistake. Every kayak owner should have navigate lights if they plan on fishing before the sunrises, sunset, or after dark. I also fly a flag off of my kayak that is 48” tall during the day.







As always common sense and safety precautions are always a concern.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok no problem , it just comes down to if you go to a big motor lake use a lot of common sense in the conditions for the time, go to the electric lakes and no problems other than the winds to consider. By the way nice set up..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

snag said:


> Ok no problem , it just comes down to if you go to a big motor lake use a lot of common sense in the conditions for the time, go to the electric lakes and no problems other than the winds to consider. By the way nice set up..


Thanks


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

East branch res seems like it would be a great place for a kayak.

Sad that kayak1979 left. Always great reports, pictures, etc


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah I used to fish that years ago, really scenic and quiet , did have nice crappie, cats, and bass but not sure how it is now .


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> First off what type of kayak do you plan on using? All of these “ I wouldn’t do that in a kayak” responses are irritating since we don’t even know what type or kind of kayak he plans in using. If it’s a kayak built to be stable and handle waves, it will be fine and I know because I do it all the time in windy conditions. Not all kayaks are made by Sun Dolphin or sit in. Once I know what type of kayak, I can answer this question a little better .


I've been out on Mosquito in a 22' skeeter and had waves coming over the bow many times. I have been under the causeway bridge and have seen fluctuations of water level and current that moved the boat like it was nothing. Being irritated by my response for this mans safety I find to be a joke. Even the most experience kayaker can run into problems no matter what type of kayak he has. I gave this guy my opinion and ways to fish the lake with the least amount of risk involved. He says he just got back into fishing 2 years ago. Had he just recently bought his kayak when he just got into fishing? It seems like where he says he has fished he has never been on big water. With that said that is why I said "I wouldn't do it".


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

GetTheNet said:


> I've been out on Mosquito in a 22' skeeter and had waves coming over the bow many times. I have been under the causeway bridge and have seen fluctuations of water level and current that moved the boat like it was nothing. Being irritated by my response for this mans safety I find to be a joke. Even the most experience kayaker can run into problems no matter what type of kayak he has. I gave this guy my opinion and ways to fish the lake with the least amount of risk involved. He says he just got back into fishing 2 years ago. Had he just recently bought his kayak when he just got into fishing? It seems like where he says he has fished he has never been on big water. With that said that is why I said "I wouldn't do it".


We are back at the common sense thing again. Ya if it’s super windy or storms are in the area don’t go out it’s not rocket science. You don’t go kayaking and not keep a close eye on the weather. The great thing about kayaking is you can launch and load it very easy and hit a different part of the lake so running long distances from the ramp is not needed. There will always be smaller water that can be fished during those adverse weather days.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

[QUOTE="matticito,

Sad that kayak1979 left. Always great reports, pictures, etc[/QUOTE]
And this post is a prime example why he left. Plus the trolls...... I talk to him still nice guy. Glad he left. Seems much happier.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Emason44 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just got more into fishing the past 2 years. I recently moved to Lakewood and have been fishing the metroparks (coe, rocky river, the harbor, etc.) this past year. I have made a few trips with my kayak down to mogadore reservoir last year and every trip brought decent numbers and size of LM. I have not fished Mosquito yet and it appears to be pretty popular. I was wondering if it is very kayak friendly, and how the LM, SM, crappie fishing is? Any suggestions out on the lake to try? I appreciate all the help; can't wait to start going every weekend!


Mosquito can be a great lake to kayak fish weather permitting. You have several launching points to find fish and be safe doing it. As always been mindful of the wind forecast and storm forecasts. Mogadore is another fun lake to fish and it’s better for bass in my opinion. Don’t over look the portage lakes they can be great especially long lake and nimisila. Pymatuning is also a great place to kayak fish and loaded with bass. I would be more than happy to go with you sometime just message me. If it’s not too far you should consider west or East Harbor also. I fish these two places quite a bit and it’s really fun. All these lakes can be kayak friendly or they can be dangerous even for a boater. As kayakers, we just need to pay a little more attention to weather conditions. There is always going to be someone saying i wouldn’t do that lol.


----------



## smilinjimt (Jun 15, 2008)

There were a lot of crappie caught along and around the causeway, a few measured thirteen inches, but the majority were 7-9”. I fished from my Sea Eagle 9’ frameless pontoon boat at least 10 times last summer, and caught a mixture of LM, crappie, and gills every trip. With the pontoon boat sitting higher in the water, wind often became an issue, mainly holding position or slowing my drift. I purchased a small Sea anchor enabling me to slow my drifts considerably. I was normally swimming jigs with power bait minnows 4-6 feet from the surface. 

Another closer lake to consider is Punderson. Punderson holds nice bass,but getting them out of the lily pads that ring the lake is often a challenge. The crappie population is not as great as Mosquito but the size average is 10-11 inches when you find them. Big channel cats, decent gills in big numbers and rainbow trout (stocked annually) also will keep your interest. La Due didn’t impress me that much. I did three trips and caught mostly white perch wherever I fished it. I live on the West side of Cleveland in the West Park/Kamm’s Corners area. I retired from Lakewood Hospital when it was closed down by the Clinic. If you’d like to meet and swap information on some of the lakes we could meet.


----------

